# شرح بالفيديو والصور طرق الاصابه بالفيرس الصيني اللعين فيرس win 32 xorer



## MIKEL MIK (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياتي الفيرس عن طريق اميل الياهو
او المواقع
وفي الغالب بيجي عن طريق الياهو اول متفتح الاميل

ودا شاكله علي الاميل





ودا شكله لما بيجي من علي المواقع
لما نشوف هزه الصور لا نضغط عليها نهائيا





وسعات نيجي نحمل اي ملف ناخد بالنا واحنا بنحمل

هنلاقي تطلع معانا فايل للتحميل 139 كيلو بايت

ياعني ولا حاجه واسمه سيتب
setup

نكنسل ونعيد التحميل

ووهو بيتلقط في اي فايل تحميل

ولو جهازك اصاب بالفيرس هيطلعلك صفحه زي دي





وطريقه الوقايه منه
كسبرسكي انترنت سيكيورتي 7 او 8

ودي صوره بتوريلنا انو ماسك الفيرس وهو نازل من الاميل 
بمجرد مافتحت
الاميل علي الجهاز





ياريت كلنا ناخد بالنا
واللي جهازه متفيرس خلاص وداس عليها 
هيبتدي يفتحله موقع صيني عليه بطريق اتوماتيك 
وعلشان نشيل الفيرس دا مفيش غير حل واحد بس
هو ان تحط الهرد دسك علي كمبيوتر اخر عليه كسيبرسكي وتعمل اسكان علي الهارد كله
وتنزل ويندز جديد
اتمنا اني اكون قدرت افيدكم
اضافات بعض الاشياء التي توصلت عليها بخصوص الفيرس الصيني


انتشر فايروس صيني Virus.Win32. Xorer ( مسمى شركة الكاسبر ) بشكل واسع في مواقع الانترنت
ونزلت منه عدة اصدارات ,, وحصرت تقريبا 25 اصدار بمسميات خاصه بشركة الكاسبر بعد بحث مضني دام طويلاا 



Trojan-Dropper. Win32.Agent. bbz Virus.Win32. Xorer.dj Trojan.Win32. Pakes.c Virus.Win32. Xorer.x Virus.Win32. Xorer.bu Virus.Win32. Xorer.cb Virus.Win32. Xorer.bs Virus.Win32. Xorer.k Virus.Win32. Xorer.ab Virus.Win32. Xorer.dr Virus.Win32. Xorer.cz Virus.Win32. Xorer.dc Virus.Win32. Xorer.dg Virus.Win32. Virut.q Virus.Win32. Xorer.dk Virus.Win32. Xorer.ed Virus.Win32. Xorer.ek Virus.Win32. Xorer.ec Virus.Win32. Xorer.dy Virus.Win32. Xorer.cq Virus.Win32. Xorer.ca Virus.Win32. Xorer.eb Virus.Win32. Xorer.b Virus.Win32. Xorer.s


وفيهم الاصدار Win32.Xorer. fb خبيث بمعنى الكلمه 
الفيروس خطير واذا اصاب ملفات exe ما ينظف منها ( فقط حذف )

طرق الاصابة بالفايروس

تحدث الاصابة عند تشغيل احد ملفات الفايروس او اي ملف تشغيلي ( exe ) مصاب به
وتصل الينا هذه الملفات اما بتحميلها من الانترنت ,, او استخدام فلااش ميموري على جهاز مصاب
حيث تنشر الاصابة بالفايروس عند ادخالها بأي جهاز آخر



أعراض الاصابة بالفايروس

أهم هذه الاعراض: تعطيل جميع برامج الحماية ( المشهوره ) الموجوده على الجهاز
ثقل بتشغيل البرامج ,, عدم تشغيل بعض البرامج ,, اختفاء ( خيار ) اظهار ملفات النظام المخفية
ظهور الشاشة الزرقاء عند استخدام الوضع الآمن للويندوز
ويقوم الفايروس بفتح موقع صيني ,, كما بهذه الصوره

ملغيه لاني لم اصيب بالفير
وايضا من حركاته المزعجه ,, اظهاره لرسائل دعائية عند تصفحك للانترنت





ملفات الفايروس واماكنها


كود:


c:\894729.log
c:\118766.log 
c:\119141.log 
c:\118688.log
c:\118610.log
c:\122610.log
c:\122438.log
c:\118219.log
c:\118563.log
c:\118454.log
c:\119266.log
------------ --------
c:\pagefile. pif 
c:\pagefile. exe
c:\AUTORUN.INF
تنسخ على جميع محركات الجهاز
------------ --------
------------ --------

c:\lsass.exe. ????.exe
c:\SMSS.exe. ????.exe
????= ارقام متغيره
------------ --------
%windir%\system32\ Com\netcfg. 0 00 
%windir%\system32\ Com\netcfg. d ll
%windir%\system32\ Com\lsass. ex e
%windir%\system32\ Com\smss. exe
%windir%\system32\ dnsq.dll 
------------ ----
%ALLUSERSPROFILE% \Start Menu\Programs\ Startup\~ .exe
%ALLUSERSPROFILE% \Start Menu\Programs\ Startup\~ .exe.?? ??.exe
????= ارقام متغيره
------------ ----
%Temp%\RarSFX0
%Temp%\irsetup. exe
%Temp%\@2.tmp

%windir%\system32\ ntfsus.exe 
%windir%\system32\ wmdrtc32. dll
%windir%\system32\ wmdrtc32. dl_
%windir%\system32\ 894729.log
%windir%\system32\ 118766.log 
%windir%\system32\ 119141.log 
%windir%\system32\ 118688.log
%windir%\system32\ 118610.log
%windir%\system32\ 122610.log
%windir%\system32\ 122438.log
%windir%\system32\ 118219.log
%windir%\system32\ 118563.log
%windir%\system32\ 118454.log
%windir%\system32\ 119266.log

------------ --------- --------- --------- ---

c:\037589.log c:\~.EXE.??? ?.exe Virus.Win32. Xorer.x النسخة تستخدم وتستبدل ملفات الونرار بنسخه من الفايروس %ProgramFiles% \WinRAR ويجب حذف المجلد بالكاملعمليات الفايروس بالذاكره ( لجميع الاصدارات )



كود:
%windir%\system32\ com\lsass. ex e
%windir%\system32\ com\smss. exe
%ALLUSERSPROFILE% \Start Menu\Programs\ Startup\~ .exe
%ALLUSERSPROFILE% \Start Menu\Programs\ Startup\~ .exe.?? ??.exe
%ProgramFiles% \winrar\uninstal l.exe
%ProgramFiles% \RAR.exe
%Temp%\RarSFX0\ Setup.exe
????.log
c:\~.EXE.??? ?.exe
c:\lsass.exe. ????.exe
c:\SMSS.exe. ????.exe
????= ارقام متغيره 



وايضا يقوم بدمج ملفهdnsq.dll بعمليات الملفات التالية



كود: 
%Windir%\explorer. exe
%ProgramFiles% \messenger\ msmsg s.exe
%Windir%\dns\ sdnsmain. exe
%ProgramFiles% \internet explorer\iexplore. exe
%Temp%\irsetup. exe
%windir%\system32\ ntfsus.exe
%windir%\system32\ dllhost.exe 


مفاتيح لمسجل النظام ,, يقوم بحذفها الفايروس



كود:
[HKEY_LOCAL_ MACHINE\SYSTEM\ Curr entControlSet\ Contro l\SafeBoot \Minimal\{4D36E967- E325-11CE- BFC1-08002BE1031 8}]
(Default) = "DiskDrive" 
[HKEY_LOCAL_ MACHINE\SYSTEM\ Curr entControlSet\ Contro l\SafeBoot \Network\{4D36E967- E325-11CE- BFC1-08002BE1031 8}]
(Default) = "DiskDrive" 
[HKEY_LOCAL_ MACHINE\SOFTWARE \Mi crosoft\Windows\ Curr entVersion \Explorer\Advanced\ Folder\Supe rHidden]
Type = "radio" 


مفاتيح لمسجل النظام ,, يقوم باضافتها الفايروس



كود: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\CLSID\ {450EC9C 4-0F7F-407F- B084-D1147FE9DDC C}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\CLSID\ {D990123 9-34A2-448D- A000-3705544ECE9 D}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\Interface\ {2D9 6C4BF-8DCA-4A97- A24A-896FF841AE2 D}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\Interface\ {AAC 17985-187F-4457- A841-E60BAE6359C 2}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\TypeLib\ {81429 3BA-8708-42E9- A6B7-1BD3172B9DD F}
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Cl asses\IFOBJ. IfObjCtr l.1


شرح بالفيديو طريقه الاصابه بفيرس فيرسwin 32 xorer

رابط علي 4shared

رابط علي zshare

رابط علي megaupload

رابط علي rapidshare​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااا
ربنا يخليك
بس الصيني مش وحش
حرام عليكوا ده شغلي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*تقصد ايه انه مش وحش وانه شغلك

مرسي علي مرورك يا جميل​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *تقصد ايه انه مش وحش وانه شغلك
> 
> مرسي علي مرورك يا جميل​*



انا بتكلم علي الصيني
والصينيين اللي بيجوا مصر
شكلك فهمتني غلط...هههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش يا بيشو عندي دي المره دي


مرسي علي مرورك يا جميل​*


----------



## MATTEW (3 ديسمبر 2008)

حتي الفيروسات صيني 

مش عارف احتمال يبقي عندي منتدي صيني بعد كده 

شكرا علي التحزير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*ممكن برضه نلاقي بعد كده منتدي صيني

كل شيء ممكن

مرسي علي مرورك فادي​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكر الله حبيبي مايكل محمي من الارهابيين الجدد ههههههههه

اولا" مشكور على المعلومات
انما ااقولك انه الطريقة الى بشتغل بيها
حاميتني جدااااااااا 
حتى لو دخلوا عندي اشربهم نسكافة ثم بعمل رستار للجهاز 
بيرجع زي ما كان وهما بيرحلوا  ههههههههههه
سلام المسيح 


​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي استاذ كليم علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يرحمنا من الارهاب الجديد ده


​*


----------

